# bowl gasket installation (on carb or on bowl first)



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

whats the proper way to install bowl gasket, should I place it on bowl first or mount it to the carb first?
Also is the gasket visible once the bowl is installed?? 
I feel gas on the bowl. 
Maybe I tightened the main jet too much?? 

(The reason I ask this is I took a bowl off to remove bad feel now and replaced the gasket and now 3 days later I have a leak)


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

put the gasket on the carb body first, then slip the bowl over it. some wd40 or even spit will help the bowl slip on.
The gasket sometime is and sometimes isn't visible after install.
Did you replace the gasket under the main jet too?
Old bowls can occasionally develop a pinhole leak in their bottom.
A leaking float valve will force fuel out of the carb regardless of the bowl gaskets.


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

I put the gasket in the bowl first . I didn't replace the jet gasket . I replaced the bowl also and bowl gasket . I guess I 'll put the plastic float in water and see if there s a leak ? Could it be from over tightening the main jet maybe crushed the bowl gasket . I felt fuel around the bowl so it is coming from the bowl seal and not the jet ....


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

I took it apart the bowl gasket I used was too large . I shook the float didn't hear any water etc . It's plastic . I ran it i see slight movement at the governor spring/arm is this normal


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

I ran it i see slight movement at the governor spring/arm is this normal ???


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes, the governor moves slightly during operation to keep the RPM steady. 

Did you check the float level while you had the bowl off the carb? If the float is set too low, not enough fuel flows into the bowl to keep the engine happy, especially under load. 

If the float is set too high, then too much gas flows into the bowl before the needle valve closes and that can cause a leak at the gasket or worse, it can allow raw gas to flow into the intake manifold, through the intake valve, and into the crankcase oil. 

Pull the dipstick out of the engine and see if the oil level appear high, and if the oil smells like gas. 

If you don't already have one, you can install a fuel shutoff valve in the gas line before the carb so you can turn off the fuel flow from the tank and keep things from leaking during storage, if you store you equipment with gas in the tank. Also prevents that stink that gas makes that lasts forever.

You should be able to find instructions for setting the float level for your particular engine and carb on the web.


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

It's a 4hp. I guess I'll look up the float gap.. I also hear a slight pop when I'm close to it . I dunno if I'm just being fussy...


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

It's a 4hp motor . 
Seems like gap is7/32 ... 
also how can I find proper plug for this motor . 
Can I check float gap with unit on it's side I don't want to dismantle everything


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

wantboost said:


> It's a 4hp motor .
> Seems like gap is7/32 ...
> also how can I find proper plug for this motor .
> Can I check float gap with unit on it's side I don't want to dismantle everything


You really should remove the carb to check it out. You cannot do a proper job of cleaning, adjusting, or checking float level with the carb on its side. Gravity is part of what determines float level. Having the carb off also makes it easier to get the bowl gasket on straight. Gotta be able to see what you're doing when you work on the engine. Did you check valve clearance yet? What plug you got in there now? Engine part number search in google should get all the info you need.


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

The help I asked u for previously was for a different machine . This 4hp has a e3 plug I have a feeling it's the wrong one . I bought this second hand


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

wantboost said:


> The help I asked u for previously was for a different machine . This 4hp has a e3 plug I have a feeling it's the wrong one . I bought this second hand


If you include machine model numbers and engine numbers in your future requests for info to keep things straight for forum members. Lots of different engines out there. 

I am willing to bet that with the engine make and model, some members would know the correct plug of the top of their heads.


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

its a LV 148 4HP... I found the correct plug to be rj19lm , I replaced it with a br2lm. it had a e3.10 the e3.10 say is replaces rj19lm and rj17lm that doesn't make sense so I changed it... what series is this carb and what is the float gap


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I didn't catch what make and model of machine you're trying to repair but I believe the Tecumseh LV148 is a vertical crankshaft engine used on lawnmowers. Here's a link to some info you might be able to use.

Tecumseh LV148EA parts lists


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

Tecumseh g2000qt (it's a pressure washer )


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't find the float gap? And what series carb does this motor use ?


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok runs great now governor spring doesn't even move hardly . I replaced bowl. Spring needle . Float . Bowl gasket and jet... previous float was sitting at a angle . Gapped at 11/64... it looks like a series 11 carb. The idle screw has a black cap that looks like it was never removed . Is this cap so people don't tamper with it ? It was screwed all the way in . Manual says 1 turnout ? I tried that doesn't make a difference?? I left it screwed all they way in what do u guys think ? And should I replace the cap ?


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

Or did i read the manual wrong and it's a fixed idle jet ? Anyway should I replace the idle cap


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

Can anyone advise me on the idle cap . Or no one wants to help cause it's a pressure washer  lol


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Remove the idle jet, clean the two holes and re-install snugly. The plastic cap doesn't have to be replaced.


----------



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

Thx!!!


----------

